# CLA or Fish Oil



## sara (May 24, 2005)

What would be the best choice for fat supplement to take in before bed?


----------



## musclepump (May 24, 2005)

I don't know if it's better, but I take EPA/DHA


----------



## LAM (May 24, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> What would be the best choice for fat supplement to take in before bed?



they serve different purposes.  fish oil provides omgea 3 fatty acids while CLA does not, it's an omega 6 fatty acid.  IMO..CLA is best used when there is a caloric excess.  it interferes with an enzyme called lipoprotein lipase (LPL) which regulates the flow of lipids across the cell membrane of fat cells.  so if you take enough CLA when you are bulking it can help to reduce fat gain.


----------



## sara (May 25, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> they serve different purposes.  fish oil provides omgea 3 fatty acids while CLA does not, it's an omega 6 fatty acid.  IMO..CLA is best used when there is a caloric excess.  it interferes with an enzyme called lipoprotein lipase (LPL) which regulates the flow of lipids across the cell membrane of fat cells.  so if you take enough CLA when you are bulking it can help to reduce fat gain.



Thanks for the info LAM  
I think I will try to balance it out 1/2 CLA & 1/2 Fish oil 

Any suggestions for the best CLA brand?


----------



## Benson (May 25, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> What would be the best choice for fat supplement to take in before bed?



Fish oil or perhaps a sesame oil like Avant Labs SeasaThin if you are cutting.


----------



## LAM (May 25, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info LAM
> I think I will try to balance it out 1/2 CLA & 1/2 Fish oil
> 
> Any suggestions for the best CLA brand?



just make sure that it is Tonalin brand CLA.  the suggested serving size is 6 grams daily


----------



## Dante (May 25, 2005)

good question..i take both before bed, but i was never sure if it was the right thing to do.  good info LAM.


----------



## sara (May 25, 2005)

I looked around for some CLA's .. How many Mgs should I be looking for per cap?


----------



## LAM (May 25, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I looked around for some CLA's .. How many Mgs should I be looking for per cap?


 
a quality CLA supp. should be between 750-1000 mg per cap


----------



## sara (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info LAM


----------

